# Residential Care Homes



## Angela Williams (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi everybody,

Is there anybody out there who can give me some information about residential care homes. My mother has dementia (78years old) and I need some respite care. Also, she is a spanish resident and I would like to know if she is eligible for the waiting list for spanish residential homes. Any help would be gratefully received. Many thanks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Angela Williams said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> Is there anybody out there who can give me some information about residential care homes. My mother has dementia (78years old) and I need some respite care. Also, she is a spanish resident and I would like to know if she is eligible for the waiting list for spanish residential homes. Any help would be gratefully received. Many thanks.



I only know of British expat care homes. Theres a couple in our town. I think there are maybe one or two Spanish ones around???, but I dont know what the criteria is or costs involved

Jo xxx


----------



## Angela Williams (Aug 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> I only know of British expat care homes. Theres a couple in our town. I think there are maybe one or two Spanish ones around???, but I dont know what the criteria is or costs involved
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo, thanks for your help. I live in Menorca and just need some advice really, I just feel so tired at the moment. I can't find any help here so decided to cast my net a bit wider.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Angela Williams said:


> Hi Jo, thanks for your help. I live in Menorca and just need some advice really, I just feel so tired at the moment. I can't find any help here so decided to cast my net a bit wider.


Aaaww, have you no family that could come over to give you a break?? Have you asked at your local ayuntamiento? Have you asked at your local health service? looked thru the local papers?? around here there is an organisation that offers home help kinda stuff who would know locally here, anything like that over there???

Jo xxxx


----------



## Angela Williams (Aug 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> Aaaww, have you no family that could come over to give you a break?? Have you asked at your local ayuntamiento? Have you asked at your local health service? looked thru the local papers?? around here there is an organisation that offers home help kinda stuff who would know locally here, anything like that over there???
> 
> Jo xxxx[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Angela Williams said:


> jojo said:
> 
> 
> > Aaaww, have you no family that could come over to give you a break?? Have you asked at your local ayuntamiento? Have you asked at your local health service? looked thru the local papers?? around here there is an organisation that offers home help kinda stuff who would know locally here, anything like that over there???
> ...


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

What about contacting the local Red Cross organisation, they might be able to help? Also, I would definitely get in touch with Social Services as they should be able to advise you about eligibility for Spanish residential care homes.


----------

